# Getting A Visa and Job In Australia



## billy10101974 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, billy. Maybe you could contact the nearest consulate and find out if your qualifications fit with needed skills, and whether the title matters.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

billy10101974 said:


> Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?


hi

just wondering how you got on did you speak to an agent about your options you might be able to get sponsored 
good luck niamh


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*hi billy*



billy10101974 said:


> Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?


My colleague, she used to work for the Australian Migration office! If you would like her details get in touch.
Hope that helps.................


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

I would be more than pleased to provide a free assessment of your visa options.


----------



## paulscrr (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Michelle

I'm in the same postition if you have found anything out could you pass it on tome 
Paul


----------



## finlandlive (Mar 11, 2008)

Quite difficult to get a job in Australia and companies do hardly sponsor foreigners if they dont know them.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

finlandlive said:


> Quite difficult to get a job in Australia and companies do hardly sponsor foreigners if they dont know them.


Hi Finlandlive, 

I'm happy to say that isn't always the case. Several members of this forum have been sponsored from the UK and they have found the sponsorship through agents or going to the expos in the UK. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I should add that those who have been sponsored have had jobs and skills that are in demand.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

One more thing....for work in Australia please log into Reverse Jobs: Home. They specialise in finding overseas workers jobs in Australia with sponsorship to boot!
Liana


----------



## michelle.ritchie (Nov 8, 2007)

*hope things are going well?*



billy10101974 said:


> Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?


hi there, 
i spoke with you a while ago and just wondered if everything was going good for you. if i can be of any help to you please get in touch.


----------



## grassgreener??? (Oct 22, 2008)

*you poor *******

Hi so your an ODP.Well I have been here three years and it's very demoralising. But here for good so trying to make the most of it. You can get work as an Anaesthetic technician but unlikely you will get work on the surgical side.Only certain States have use A/Techs some prefering to use nurses. W.A. has lots of work but is twenty years behind the UK and so are most but not all of the nurses. Queensland is supposed to be making a lot of Progressive changes but I have no concrete evidence of this.Change is coming. But dont hold your breath. I'm a manager in a Perth hospital . Short of staff. ODPs are welcome. All the problems seem to be at a political level as well the usual resistance to change. Don't give up. Sorry If I sound a bit negative!!!!!!!!!Good Luck.


billy10101974 said:


> Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?


----------



## Liana Allan (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello
The best place to start is with a specialist organisation called Cato and Hall.
Cato & Hall
This company helps overseas nationals in the health arena obtain suitable work after arranging their registration to practice in Australia.
Good luck.
Liana


----------



## Sheryl81uk (Nov 24, 2008)

billy10101974 said:


> Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?



Hi, Just wondered if you had any luck with this as I am in the same process and have come across this same problem. Did you get any help or have any advice noe on this? I am just looking to go work for a year with my partner, but got stuck at the first hurdle, with the online skilled visa test too. I'm currently working in hospital as a ODP in anaesthetics.


----------



## nomadnads (Dec 6, 2009)

billy10101974 said:


> Hi all, i have started the process for emigrating to Australia, i took the online skilled visa test, but came across a problem, i am working in a hospital as an Operation Department Practitioner (ODP), which doesn't come up on the skilled workers list. The job is basically the same as a Theatre Nurse but with a different qualification! Does anyone know of any theatre nurses or ODPs that have emigrated to Australia and if they can tell me whether i would stand any chance of getting a job?!?! Can anyone help please!?!?


Hey there - [Link removed by moderator to a competing forum] and Sponsorship Australia net were looking for medical staff in all areas recently due to a shortage in Australia at the moment. If you're still seeking job sponsorship you should check those websites out.

I believe it also depends on where you received your training as to how easy it will be for you to find job sponsorship in Australia.

All the best!

Nomad Nads


----------



## Jodi Smith (Jan 16, 2010)

*Odp*

Hi did anyone get any info about PR visa in Australia as a ODP?? 
Finding it impossible to find any way round it!!!!!!! Any info would be great Thanks Jodi


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Liana Allan said:


> One more thing....for work in Australia please log into Reverse Jobs: Home. They specialise in finding overseas workers jobs in Australia with sponsorship to boot!
> Liana


Liana......
Thankyou
........................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## HoofMunter (Dec 13, 2010)

paulscrr said:


> Hi Michelle
> 
> I'm in the same postition if you have found anything out could you pass it on tome
> Paul


I'm in a similar position - I am a student ODP in the UK, looking at relocating to Australia once I qualify. Any information on what route I take on completing my training would be much appreciated!!


----------



## gavin sandford (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have tried Lianas link as above but it doesnt seem to be working!!
Can anyone help!?
Regards
Gavin


----------

